# Crapsman table saw crosscut sled.



## JackWink (Feb 22, 2013)

After exhaustive internet searches, and about ten minutes on this site, I determined that my purchase of a Craftsman 10" table saw was both a crappy, and rescuable decision.

This site gave me the idea of using table edge runners for building my crosscut sled. For that, I am super-thankful to you all.

Here is my version. It is still rough, and I have not dialed it in. You'll see the two brazilian pine board I have used for the square stock rest. I've used screws to join them, and will use very thin washers between the panels to make the jig square after I get teh cut line completed. I'll do all of that tomorrow.

Thanks again for the ideas!

Using this panel cutting jig to help me make kitchen cabinets. Hopefully, I'll be able to remember to share updates.








http://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a550/cabinet2631/paneljig004_zps79d9bc80.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Lots of advertising on the Internet. The difference here is that you are dealing with the end users that in many cases don't have a lot of money and don't get paid for their opinion. Therefore they tell it like it is.

Welcome to LJ's. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Appreciate this info. What model is that saw ? I assume this has the non-standard miter slots ? Have been thinking about doing this with my craftsman as well until I upgrade to a better TS.


----------



## LoydMoore (Jan 16, 2013)

I made a living with a Craftsman 10" home shop saw for 30 years. They can be fine tuned but require constant attention. Didn't have all of the videos and articles back in the beginning so I learned by trial and error. Now days there is a world of information on the atributes of a well tuned saw.

After that, blade selection is critical but that is true with any saw.

The #1 thing I did to make my Craftsman saw usefull was to jerry rig a Rockwell unifence. That same Unifence now graces my new PC 10" saw.


----------



## JackWink (Feb 22, 2013)

I have had a terrible problem with the fence consistently being 1/16" off at the back stop after clamping. I've addressed it by loosening the bolts to where it barely clamps. Then, I sandwich it between two good speed squares and re-tighten. I can generally get it to within 1/32" after re-tightening carefully.

This is a Craftsman 10'' Table Saw with Laser Trac® (21807). It is an entry-level saw at best. The proprietary "T" tracks with spaced tabs make for more headaches than I would have imagined. Even though I am a nublet with woodworking, I can see the play in the cuts due to the included miter gauge.

Also, I've found that the ends of the table are not perfectly square either. I'm "fixing" it be adding some rugged foam shims to the inside of the left slide rail.

The worst thing, though. The saw blade wobbles ever so slightly. New, Avanti blade. Perhaps I should get better blade, although the guy at Home Depot says this blade is the best other than the diablos.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Craftsman was the first table saw I had and it was all I could afford for many years. No matter how hard I tried it was always off. It was great for general carpentry but fine woodworking and Craftsman, at least in my hands, was an oxymoron. As soon as I could afford it I got a proper table saw and made a proper crosscutting sled. What a difference.

Good carpenters don't blame their tools because good carpenters buy good tools and maintain them. At least if they can afford to.


----------



## JackWink (Feb 22, 2013)

I make no claims to be a "good" carpenter. Ha! However, wobbly tools and miter gauges aren't exactly helpful.

I've got a miter saw on order so at least I'll have straight cuts on visible stiles, rails, and drawer boxes.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

We have a 10" craftsman table saw in our RV park workshop and the fence sucks. You have to check it with a tape each time you use it for anything accurate.
It is a cheap saw with the t- tracks for the miter gage and the top connection to the body is flimsy.
I would rather have my Ryobi table saw down here!!


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I used to have one of those C'man saws. Won't go into gory details. I think we need a new tool category; worse than "entry level' would be "exit level," as in "I think I'll give up on woodworking" level.


----------



## WEEBLE (Mar 13, 2013)

What would be a good TS for a beginner?


----------

